# Does anyone collect bee venom?



## Contender (Jun 24, 2013)

What for?


----------



## bolter (Jun 27, 2013)

No facts but I suspect the venom would be used for auto-immune disease therapy, etc. For example; people with arthritis in their hands are reportedly helped by getting stung once a year//bee venom has been shown to reduce swelling in the joints, stiffness, etc. 
Google "bee venom therapy" and you'll get lot of links to academic studies/reports.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I got some in my index finger right now. I saw a vid on an electro-glass plate, it seemed to work well to collect venom. Micro shocks the bees on the landing pad and they release a little bit.


----------



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

I recall something from New Zealand- there is a company making cosmetics with bee venom. The venom is supposed to cause a slight reaction that tightens up skin, reducing wrinkles...or something like that.


----------



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

Beecuz...I have been approached a couple times for live bees for venom therapy....I absolutely declined. In thinking about it though, live bees would probably be the best! (though you probably can't get them to kill themselves/sting on schedule!)  Whop you on the side of the head while walking though the yard though, they would probably do very well!!! inch:


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

If you do the hives will have to be in a remote area and you will have to have the best full suit, gloves and duct tape every opening. Bees get very defensive when they are zapped every time they return to the hive.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Just a quick search. Here is a page showing some products containing bee venom.
http://www.pronto.com/user/search.d...&kwid=collecting%20bee%20venom&cid=2808223068

This most likely amounts to a mild overview of the process.
http://apitherapy.blogspot.com/2010/11/collecting-bee-venom.html

I am not sure just how much of the process a buyer woudl expect form the collector or beekeeper. But my overall impression is that if you do not have a laboratory in order to handle the stuff. forget it.

I have also watched this video in the past. Comes across to me to be just enough information that you woudl think about it not knowing you know anything at all.

I also contacted an overseas source for a collection device. Keep in mind this is made in China prices. and it was over $5000 per machine.

At one time I thought I had seen a price or two for what it sells for but cannot recall where or what the numbers where. I do know I have not come across some of this information by searching for it. I have come across it in reading other materiel on bees. I suspect medical grade venom woudl bring the highest prices and also be the most difficult to produce.

In all if someone is interested enough in venom from my bees to foo the bill for the equipment. I woudl collect it for them provided it is this easy at a fair price. That is not a real long stretch given I live within walking distance of a major medical research institution. And they just built two buildings devoted to Molecular Medicine. Who knows.


----------



## Michael_C (May 22, 2012)

Hello Beecuz from just across the state line. It seems that, as with most things, licenses and a lab would probably be required if it is to be sold. One site states they maintain a "yearly-maintained Drug Master File, Type II. submission to the FDA". http://www.beevenom.com is a very colorful site that collects and sells.


----------



## beecuz (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes, (thanks Michael C) I had assumed there would have to be some type of license but as yet have not found anything online. I will take a look at the bee venom therapy site as suggested (thanks, Bolter). I just thought that throwing it out into the forum I might find someone who actually has experience in doing it. So, still open to suggestions and comments. Thanks, guys.


----------



## beecuz (Apr 14, 2010)

I had not thought about live bees for venom therapy (thanks, Bees In Miami). Did those approaching you offer to pay...and how much? Would it have been legal for you to do it without some kind of certification? Just curious. Not too keen on sending the girls out to certain death. :[ Still, curious. :]


----------



## bolter (Jun 27, 2013)

Wouldn't do it for anyone other than close friends/relatives & not everyone I know "wants to get stung" (my sister for one & she has pretty bad arthritis in her hands). 
A clinical research MD gave some lectures in the local area (university, etc) regarding his research on the benefits of raw honey to fight allergies, provide better sleep, balance blood sugar (even good for diabetics), etc (I'm on the road so don't have the name handy - he has a couple of published books outlining the research & data). Anyhow, that has been a major boost to selling raw honey in the area. Of course, now I have to take a tablespoon of raw honey every night as per "doctor's orders". 
Not the right doc, but here is a link - likely not news to most people on this forun http://www.draxe.com/the-many-health-benefits-of-raw-honey/


----------



## ashwinco (Jul 6, 2013)

beecuz said:


> My daughter approached me recently asking why I didn't collect bee venom and sell it. I had heard about it somewhere but never researched it. So I tried looking it up on the internet but did not find much info except from those wanting to sell bee venom collecting equipment, which could be suspect for reliable info on whether it is profitable or not to do it...( I learned my lesson with the Emu craze a decade or so ago). Does anyone have any good, reliable info on whether there is a good market for bee venom and if it is worth investing in collecting equipment? Any info is appreciated.
> 
> beecuz
> 
> "...for breath is sweeter taken even as the last in places dear...with gardens, fields and dogwood trees...in forest stands of bamboo shoots, of ginger root... and honey bees..."


@beecuz did you find the information you were looking for? I am looking for a buyer.


----------



## beecuz (Apr 14, 2010)

Ashwinco - not really. If I do find something useful, though, I will be sure to post it.


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

Years ago I had an acquaintance who's wife had MS. She was on bee venom therapy among other things. I know she used live bees to sting her legs. I have lost contact with them unfortunately. 

I am sure there is some legal issues with it or there is certainly a possibility of getting sued, especially in this litigation crazy world. I would be hesitant as well.


----------

